# Jette vom Wildhaus, 5 months (critique/stack)



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's my attempt at a stack of my pup, Saber. She is 5 months old and 44 pounds. Would love to hear critiques 







Moving:


Head shot, not the best but she's happy


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

She is gorgeous!

I'm no expert...
She looks a little flat in the withers, good front angulation, great pigment, Love her face!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't like critiquing pups since they can be so awkward. 

What big ears you have. LOL Very feminine puppy with nice dark color. Flat withers, slight dip behind withers, good topline, good position of a short croup. Sufficient angulation in front (can be seen by the lack of reach in the moving photo) and good angulation in the rear. She looks to be slightly sickle hocked which is seen better in the moving photo. Good pasterns and feet and a very pretty head.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you  I really enjoy hearing what people think and learning about conformation a bit. It will be fun to see how she changes as she grows. I love her to bits!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Shawn- Bring her out to the Schutzhund club one saturday, I'll help you stack her and get some really nice shots of her!!! She is a gorgeous little dog!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Flat withers, roachy back. Not much angulation either end.
All of these are minor compared to her overall looks.
Great coloring. Very nice head. She will be a beauty.


----------

